# Pilot lands plane with rogue snake in one hand



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2006)

> Pilot lands plane with rogue snake in one hand
> Man grabs unwanted 4.5-foot co-pilot behind head, gets quick clearance
> The Associated Press
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 5, 2006)

Jeez, that's the last thing you'd expect while flying!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow sorry but I had to laugh when reading that. Yes it could have turned out bad but since it did not, that is just funny!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, it is kind of funny. But I probably would have soiled myself!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2006)

Would of sure given you a fright when you first saw it! Still it is funny!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2006)

No worries Eric, I am sure most of us would have.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 6, 2006)

What I would like to know, though, is if the snake was a dangerous one... Like a cobra or if it was a constrictor snake like a boa.

Here is what I found when I typed "Black Snake" on Google :

_"Black snake, name for several snakes, not all closely related, that are black in color. In the United States the name is applied chiefly to the black racer and to the black rat snake (Elaphe obsoleta), both partly arboreal in their habits. The black rat snake, also called *pilot black snake* and mountain black snake, is found in the NE United States. Like other rat snakes (Elaphe species), it is a constrictor and a valuable destroyer of rats and mice. It has shiny, slightly keeled scales and reaches a length of 8 ft (2.4 m). The poisonous Australian black snake belongs to the cobra family and has a hood. The North American black snakes are classified in the phylum Chordata, subphylum Vertebrata, class Reptilia, order Squamata, family Colubridae."_

The first picture is a Black Rat Snake and the second one is a Black Racer. Both are constrictor snakes.


----------

